# octopus



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I'm trying to make a huge octopus, cheap...I have made many suction cups out of clay and thinking of making the arms out of pool noodles and garbage bags but not sure how to pull it off...help


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Rebar tie wire is a great material to make a wire frame or structure with. get it at home cheapo


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't know how long you want this to last. But acorn caps would also make the suctions. Maybe a giant balloon or beach ball to give your trash bag some shape.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How you approach this will depend a bit on how closely the octopus will be viewed. If there is a little distance between viewer and prop, and if it's not brightly lit, you'll be fine using the black garbage bag idea. Watcher's suggestion of a big beach ball or humongo balloon for the body is a good one. Pool noodles for the arms are fine - you'll need to taper the ends since that's what real octopus arms do, wrap tightly with black plastic bags, and secure with black duct tape. Suckers can be attached with hot glue.

You might check out some of the threads about giant spiders folks have made and posted here for ideas. The techniques can certainly be adapted to the making of an octopus on the cheap.

Here's one that Devil made:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26529&highlight=giant+spider

And one that Niblique made:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23903&highlight=giant+spider


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

*Help!*

I am trying to make a huge octopus, I was going to use pool noodles and ta method from Stiltbeast using garbage bags and a heatgun. The problum I'm having is the noodle melts befor the garbage bag! I am new to this fourm and to the home haunt so if I put this in the wrong place, please forgive


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Stiltbeast using garbage bags that would work good


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I still intend to use garbage bags but I want the arms to have gurth and be bendable, I don't want to use paper mache because it will not be plyable, The melting of the garbage bags gives it texture and that is what I want. Just cant figure what to put inside that wont melt?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks for you help, I have made suckers out of clay, I plan to mount it over head, above my pirate ship, It should be fairly dark and maybe i'm just trying to make it to lifelike and I don't need to


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try running a length of rebar tie wire inside the pool noodles to make them posable, as Lord Homicide suggested. It's dirt cheap, flexible, and holds its shape once bent. You might need to run a double length, but it's inexpensive enough to experiment with to see if it suits your needs.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

*octopus arm*

I had a light bulb moment, I cut tapered lengths of garbage bag and used my seal-a-meal to melt the edges together to form a tube. It worked better than i could hope for, turned it right side out, painted brown on back side then tan on the suction cup side, glued on suction cups and it looks very real


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Well we are going to need pictures of course. We love pictures.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I'm new to this fourm and don't know how to post pictures...help?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

*pirate ship*

friends of octopus, three of the pirates that will be in my sunkin ship room


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

*octopus arm*

one down seven to go


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That tentacle looks really good, scarry.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - looks great so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished prop!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That light bulb moment looks great!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Now that is a good looking tentacle! Very nice!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's awesome!! Don't you just love that moment when you realize I know what I need to do to make this work...That is one of the reasons why we do this!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the new RonCo products. "Seal a Tentical", and "Octo Magic". Great Idea and Great resuts


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

to funny niblique71, thanks


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

the tentacle looks good can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

scarrycher said:


> I am trying to make a huge octopus


You ask for huge, Demon Dog gives you huge...:eekin:
http://filthyluker.deviantart.com/art/octopied-building-90953286


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, but that is huger than I can handle


----------

